# Best hunting story ever



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

So I am hunting shoot a squirrel in the throat he kicks and falls out of tree dead right? nope the things comes back to life in my bag thrasin around Im scared to death so I bring it home it jumps outta my bag when I open it. Then it tries to climb a tree I say naw not gonna happen I grab it but its tail and whack it with a hatchet a few times. Has something similar ever happend with yall? I am also now going to do double tap anyone else her practice double tap?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

That is one tough squirrel :- )

wll


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

was one tough squirrel was


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Thats the first thing I learned bird hunting with my old man. Never assume it's dead until you break its neck.


----------



## Bucky Webb (Feb 5, 2015)

I always cleaned mine as I shot them and put them in a ziploc bag. They clean easier while still warm, plus you can be pretty sure that they're dead lol


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

haha


----------



## BloodyBill (Nov 7, 2014)

I agree with immediate cleaning,it really brings down the core temperature and a ziploc bag and bottle of water things stay nice and clean.I only field dress/gut them.But otherwise a swift blow with the backside of a machete or a good solid hardwood walking stick to the back of the neck.Lay him across a log and two good smacks should do it.Squirrels in my experience are one tough critter.That is Eastern Grey Squirrels.We have what is called a Delmarva Fox Squirrel that is endangered.They look exactly the same but twice the size.I have seen them,an albino even once.I would have loved to take him to the taxidermist.I try to obey the laws but I'm pretty sure he didn't make to the next year,it was a federal park and I used to feed them.I don't think albinos do well in the wild.I will cut this short but my father has a great story involving a rabbit caught in a box trap that "came back to life" in his Grandmothers kitchen.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I am with some others ... I make sure they are dead by a good whack on the back of the head. Then gut them in the field ... I wait until I get home to skin them, as for me I am better able to keep the carcass clean that way.

Cheers ... Charles


----------

